# wireless(r8192se_pci)>SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted?

## guypld

Hi everyone,

I'm working on my HP Compaq 610 laptop,I compile the kernel with the right module but I have this problem:

```
** guypld # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
```

here is some info that I think will help:

```
** guypld # modprobe -v r8192se_pci

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/rtl8192se/r8192se_pci.ko 

** guypld # dmesg |tail -n 20

[  256.869876] rtllib_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'CCMP'

[  256.869878] rtllib_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'WEP'

[  256.869880] rtllib_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL' (deinit)

[  267.444032] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[  267.444036] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[  267.444038] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[  267.444040] rtllib_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[  267.444042] 

[  267.444042] Linux kernel driver for RTL8192 based WLAN cards

[  267.444044] Copyright (c) 2007-2008, Realsil Wlan Driver

[  267.444508] rtl819xSE 0000:10:00.0: BAR 0: set to [io  0x6000-0x60ff] (PCI address [0x6000-0x60ff]

[  267.444611] rtl819xSE 0000:10:00.0: BAR 1: set to [mem 0xe8000000-0xe8003fff] (PCI address [0xe8000000-0xe8003fff]

[  267.444671] rtl819xSE 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  267.444824] rtl819xSE 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  267.445148] Memory mapped space start: 0xe8000000 

[  267.452312] GetPciBusInfo(): Find Device(10EC:8171)  bus=16 dev=0, func=0

[  267.453500] GetPciBridegInfo : Find Device(8086:2841)  bus=0 dev=28, func=1

[  267.453502] Pci Bridge Vendor is found index: 0

[  267.453504] Pci Bridge Vendor is 8086

[  267.462015] =========>dm_InitRateAdaptiveMask: bUseRAMask=0
```

```
**guypld # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

** guypld # dmesg |tail

[  477.038182] 

[  477.038186] rtl819xSE:Firmware Download Fail!!a

[  477.038187] 

[  477.055493] rtl819xSE 0000:10:00.0: firmware: requesting RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin

[  477.056649] rtl819xSE:request firmware fail!

[  477.056651] 

[  477.056659] rtl819xSE:Firmware Download Fail!!a

[  477.056660] 

[  477.056662] rtl819xSE:ERR!!! _rtl8192_sta_up(): initialization is failed!

[  477.056664] 

** guypld # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results
```

what do you think is the Firmware problem ?   :Confused: 

thank you!

----------

## cach0rr0

you need *both* of these packages

```

* net-wireless/rtl8192se

     Available versions:  (~)2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http:///www.realtek.com.tw/

     Description:         RTL8191SE/8192SE wireless chipset driver

* net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware

     Available versions:  (~)2.6.0017.0705.2010

     Homepage:            http:///www.realtek.com.tw/

     Description:         RTL8191SE/8192SE wireless chipset firmware

```

are both installed? 

If they are (it looks like you're missing firmware, but...) normally with that 'operation not permitted' it's the WLAN kill switch on the laptop that's at fault (you may be able to manage this with net-wireless/rfkill )

----------

## guypld

Silly me...   :Smile: 

I didn't emerge the firmwire...Thanks man, now its working!

Now I need to install some network manager, I'm working on gnome, what network manager do you suggest ?

I emerged NetworkManager but don't realy know how to use it, I only found wiki for th 0.7v, and I have 0.8.

I'm looking for stable manager, that willbe in the gnome pannel.

thank you!   :Surprised: 

----------

## cach0rr0

all personal preference, but I dropped NetworkManager a while ago, in favor of WICD 

I found NetworkManager a)was a bit too obfuscated/complex in its operation, b)was a bit 'too smart', removing some of my control over when I connected to what, c)presumably because of the complexity, it seemed laden with annoying albeit little bugs. 

WICD does everything I need, and it was fairly simple to understand/configure/setup

----------

